

LinkedIn launches incubator to turn employees into entrepreneurs - turoczy
http://www.fastcompany.com/3003818/linkedin-launches-incubator-turn-employees-entrepreneurs

======
mooreds
I think this is a great idea, though I would have loved for the article to be
more in depth and actually had some quotes from one of the 5 teams that have
been greenlighted. Autonomy at work can be so very precious.

